

The Debacle of Google Glass - bontoJR
http://recode.net/2015/05/12/the-debacle-of-google-glass/

======
TrevorJ
My theory with accessory tech (Stuff you wear or use in public) is that
adoption is _far_ more driven by whether or not it works within the existing
social framework and rules of interaction we all tend to abide by in public.

Things like google glass and bluetooth headsets have this problem, and it
stems from the fact that they don't properly signal to the people around you
that you are occupied. We've all had that moment when we think somebody in
line at the coffee shop is talking to us, but it turns out they are on a
bluetooth headset. There aren't any social norms set up to handle dealing with
that yet, so the technology quickly gets equated with being an asshole.

You might argue that smartphones buck this trend, but actually we have a long
history of social norms built up around reading in public, and all the same
cues and responses apply to smart phones.

Walkmen and ipods fit nicely into the existing rules of interaction because
there's an obvious visual cue that the person is occupied (headphones).

Smart watches also suffer from this problem - wrist watches have been accepted
accessory products for a long time, and the only sure way to use one
offensively is to check it while in a conversation with somebody. So one of
the major use cases is something you can't do without being rude.

------
danuker
[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_DRIVERLESS_CARS_AC...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_DRIVERLESS_CARS_ACCIDENTS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT)

\- 1 million miles in self-driving mode.

\- 11 crashes.

This means about 1 crash of an autonomous vehicle every 90,909 miles.

[http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/812032.pdf](http://www-
nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/812032.pdf)

\- 5 615 000 reported total motor vehicle crashes

\- 2,968,815,000,000 reported vehicle miles travelled

This means about 1 crash of a human-driven vehicle every 528,729 miles driven.
So, human-driven cars are not hit as much as Google's. Maybe people hate them,
so they run into them :D heh.

In seriousness, it's probably because where Google drives its cars there's
much more traffic.

